# Farben in Word 2003



## beatrix (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich muss einen gestalteten Briefbogen aus InDesign in Word umbasteln. Der Briefbogen soll dann auf dem Laserdrucker ausgedruckt werden. Nun stellen sich einige Fragen. ZB. gibt es CMYK Farbwerte, mit denen Word ja nichts anfangen kann. Übernehm ich die gleichen Werte in Word als RGB sehen die Farben auf dem Drucker ganz anders aus. Und auf einem Farblaserdrucker sicher noch ganz anders. Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
Oder kann ich nur sagen, lasst das gestaltete Briefpapier von der Druckerei drucken?
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Beatrix


----------



## MiMi (30. Juli 2009)

Warum musst du es denn ueberhaupt in Word umbasteln?


----------



## beatrix (30. Juli 2009)

naja, die Briefvorlage dient in Word dazu,  neue Inhalte - also z.B. verschiedene Briefe etc. bearbeiten und ausdrucken zu können.
Gruß


----------



## smileyml (30. Juli 2009)

beatrix hat gesagt.:


> ...Oder kann ich nur sagen, lasst das gestaltete Briefpapier von der Druckerei drucken?



Das wäre zumindest der professionelle Umgang damit wenn es um Farbe geht. Denn was passiert sonst, wenn man das Papier oder der Drucker geändert wird?! Dann kann man sich ja nicht ernsthaft wieder neu hinsetzen.

Daher vorproduzieren lassen und dann z.B in Word die Dokumente so vorbereiten, das man für den PDF-Export die Kopf drin hat, er aber nicht gedruckt werden würde.

Grüße Marco


----------



## beatrix (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo smileyml, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Die Druckerei finde ich auch professioneller, aber wenn der Kunde das so haben will
Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit die Farben in Word irgendwie sicher anzupassen? Wie gesagt bei CMYK sieht der Farbausdruck ganz anders aus als in Word mit RGB. Wie kann ich da denn eine Angleichung herstellen? Oder, gibt es in Word 2007 z.B. eine CMYK Farbpalette?
Was kann ich tun, wenn der Weg zur Druckerei versperrt ist?


----------



## smileyml (30. Juli 2009)

Mmmh, ich habe gerade in Word 2008 für Mac geguckt und da besteht die Möglichkeit zwischen RGB, CMYK, HVS und Graustufen zu wechseln. Ich denke bei der Windowsversion geht dies ähnlich - müsste ich aber dann zu Hause nachsehen.
Letztlich weißt aber immer noch nicht genau in welchen Arbeitsfarbraum du dich bewegst.

Wenn du aber nicht über eine Druckrei gehen kannst, ist eine etwas aufwändigere Anpassung von Nöten und sollte durch einen evtl. Kunden auch übernommen werden - Thema Nachtrag oder zusätzliche Leistung.

Grüße Marco


----------



## beatrix (14. August 2009)

Guten Morgen, ich kämpfe immer noch mit den Farben und dem zu gestaltenden Word Dokument. Bei Word 2003 gibt es nur das RGB Farbmodell und HSL? Die Vorgaben der Druckerei sind CMYK Werte. Der Weg über die Druckerei ist ausgeschlossen. Kann es sein, das Word 2007 auch CMYK Werte annimmt und diese dann im Laserdrucker so ausgedruckt werden können, wie die mit INDESIGN erstellten?
Hoffentlich hat da noch jemand einen Tipp. 

Herzlichen Dank
Bea


----------

